# Cat Expecting



## Acalk94 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi,

I posted a couple of months back about my cat possibly being pregnant after she mated with my male cat.

9 weeks on, the boy has been castrated and she is very heavily pregnant. I know that the mating occurred on 13th/14th jan which mean she is at the 9 week mark.

I have read that the average period is 63 days which would have been either Friday or Saturday. It is now Sunday and I have noticed no signs of labour as of yet. The kittens are very active inside, mum cat looks very tired and lays down a lot but can't seem to get comfortable.

I have not noticed any milk discharge, although you can feel it inside of her.

What shall I be looking for? When should I become concerned?

Thanks
C


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My kittens have always been born at 67/68 days, so your's will be 21st/22nd.
Sometimes it can be 70 days, but once you hit this mark, you would need veterinary advise.
Milk can sometimes be seen before the birth, my experience milk is once kittens are born.

As your kittens are active, i would not be concerned at the moment.

Do post when they have been born safe. Good luck.


----------



## Acalk94 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, I thought 67/68 might have been a little late.
I am a bit worried that she is not showing interest in the nesting area I have made up for her.
How will I know that labour is imminent as id like to ensure I am around during the process?

C


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

67/68 days is completely normal.
I have a cat who only takes interest in the nesting box once labour has begun.
Several ways you will know labour is starting, she may keep washing herself, going to the litter tray, you may be lucky and see the discharge.
Her nose will feel warm and in the later stages of labour she will pant.

Is this her first litter and your first time?


----------



## Acalk94 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks again for the reply, yeah this mine and her first time, it was an accidental mating.

That's good to know, is it likely that the birthing process will occur over night? 

Are cats often loud during the process, as I said I'd like to be around when it happens.

Could you possibly give me some tips and advice if possible? 

C


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Accidents happen.
Yes, every possibility you will be doing a 3am birth.
I have assisted in 100's cat birth's and 97% of those were during the night.
Cats are generally very quiet when giving birth, you will hear her panting if she is in the same room as you.

Will go through the basic's, but you may have already read up or watched cat labours online.
Most cats give birth easily and do everything themselves, sometimes you may need to sit and reassure her, or get involved. Only time will tell
which way this will go.

When she starts labour, hopefully she will use the nesting box herself, if not, you can place her in the box.
I find it useful to line the box with either puppy pads or newspaper, as after birth you can remove the top layer to keep mum and kittens clean.

If all goes to plan, you will see a red bubble, which is the kitten, the sac should break itself, if not, once the kitten is born you will need to break the
sac yourself, just break it from the head/mouth area. Be warned, you do not have much time to do this otherwise the kitten will suffocate.
Have a warm damp flannel, so you can wipe the mouth and head area, if mum doesn't do this.
Kittens are born with their placenta's, so ensure each kitten has one.
Mum should chew through the cord, if she doesn't, i always have sterile scissors to hand and cotton thread. Some people use their nails.
Tie the cord with cotton thread half way between kitten and placenta, pinch the cord between your fingers on the placenta side, then snip
placenta side. Do Not Cut Kitten Side as the kitten will bleed to death.
Don't at any stage remove the kitten from mum. Once this is all done, mum will feed the kittens.

If it helps, i can give you my mobile number and talk you through any concerns you may have during the birth.
Happy to do this at any time of the day or night, even 3am.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I always used to start expecting kittens from 65 days after the middle day of mating. Since your girl was only mated twice I would go from the 2nd day so you are not really expecting anything until 20th. It could be just before but more likely to be after. Kittens are not really viable until after day 61 so the later the better, although, as CC says, 70 days may be a reason to be concerned. Kittens can be born normally at day 71 but you need to be experienced to know when it is appropriate to intervene at that stage.

Are the kittens still sticking out at the side? You will probably see them drop as they move towards the birth canal not long before birth.

Edited due date because I can't add up!


----------



## Acalk94 (Jan 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Accidents happen.
> Yes, every possibility you will be doing a 3am birth.
> I have assisted in 100's cat birth's and 97% of those were during the night.
> Cats are generally very quiet when giving birth, you will hear her panting if she is in the same room as you.
> ...


I think my biggest concern is not being around when she goes into labour, either being out of the house or asleep.

I have watched various videos online to try better prepare for the process, but I really appreciate the time you have taken to offer your advice, and I will take this on board when the time comes.

How long should I allow her to break the sac before I intervene?

If she begins delivering outside of the nesting box, when is it safe to move mum and the kittens to the box?

How do I know that she has done delivering and that there are no more kittens coming?

I will make sure to post on here when there is some progress.

Thanks
C


----------



## Acalk94 (Jan 15, 2017)

QOTN said:


> I always used to start expecting kittens from 65 days after the middle day of mating. Since your girl was only mated twice I would go from the 2nd day so you are not really expecting anything until 20th. It could be just before but more likely to be after. Kittens are not really viable until after day 61 so the later the better, although, as CC says, 70 days may be a reason to be concerned. Kittens can be born normally at day 71 but you need to be experienced to know when it is appropriate to intervene at that stage.
> 
> Are the kittens still sticking out at the side? You will probably see them drop as they move towards the birth canal not long before birth.
> 
> Edited due date because I can't add up!


Thanks also for the reply,
I supposed after tomorrow I should begin to expect them to come any time really.

Should I take her to the vet if it reaches 70 days with no signs?

The kittens are still sticking out at the side currently

C


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She must break the sac as soon as the kitten has been born.
If the kitten is not responding, you can place a dry flannel on your hands, lay the kitten on it's side and Gently rub the kitten, you may need to do this for 15 minutes, after which time, sadly you have a stillborn.

If she does not use the nesting box, once kittens are born, you can put mum and kittens in the box yourself, remember to stroke mum before touching her kittens as you don't want to mix up her scent from them.

She will empty one horn first, may have a break then continue labour. You will know when she has finished as she will clean herself up and be content feeding the kittens.

Most cats are fine and need no assistance, i am just giving you extra information to hand, just in case.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Definitely telephone the vet at 70 days, always best to be safe.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Most of my girls used to concentrate on cords when the kitten arrived, so I had to to clear the face at the same time. If they come very quickly and mum does not have time to wash them before the next contractions start, it is a good thing to towel them dry and put them on a warm vetbed or blanket until she has time to see to them.


----------



## Acalk94 (Jan 15, 2017)

Update: just saw some discharge from her vagina, and she is now meowing and purring a lot, going in and out of the nesting box. Is this the early signs of labour? 
C


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, she is in labour.
Lucky you, for having a daytime birth, mine are always 2am.


----------



## Acalk94 (Jan 15, 2017)

How long should I expect until a kitten arrives? When should I become concerned? 
C


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Stages of labour are all different. When she is panting and pushing, then they are being born.
Only time to be concerned is if she has been pushing for 20 minutes and no kitten has arrived.


----------



## Acalk94 (Jan 15, 2017)

She is laying on her back a lot is this okay or shall I encourage her to lay on her side 
C


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She is fine, whatever position she feels more comfortable with.


----------



## Acalk94 (Jan 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> She is fine, whatever position she feels more comfortable with.


She is quite drowsy is this normal? 
C


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Are the kittens still moving?
Is there any yellow discharge?


----------



## Acalk94 (Jan 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Are the kittens still moving?
> Is there any yellow discharge?


Kittens still moving, no discharge. She is now very vocal


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good luck.
If you need anything just ask.
Will be waiting for an update of beautiful kittens.


----------



## Acalk94 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks! I'm very nervous. How long can the labour process take before the first kitten emerges? 
C


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Normal to feel nervous but try and relax for your girl.
When she starts panting and pushing.
I'm sure she won't keep you waiting long.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Acalk94 said:


> Thanks! I'm very nervous. How long can the labour process take before the first kitten emerges?
> C


If you have a fixed idea what to expect you are more likely to worry if things don't go accordingly. All girls are different. A maiden queen may take quite some time and you just have to wait. The time to worry is if a kitten appears to be stuck in the wrong position or the queen appears to be distressed.


----------



## Acalk94 (Jan 15, 2017)

Currently I can see a clear bubble emerging. She is trying to push at intervals but the clear bubble is half in half out. She's crying out a lot


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hopefully that kitten has been born now.


----------



## Azura (Dec 18, 2014)

That could be the water sac. Can take a while for that to break. Once you see a kitten it should come our quickly.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

First kitten has been born safe.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> First kitten has been born safe.


Do you feel like a midwife ? I wish I could have practised over the internet !


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

5 minutes ago i would have said i enjoyed and was less worried about online births to my own kittens being born.

2nd kitten is safe now, but must admit even i was concerned if my advise would get that kitten breathing.

Luckily, 2 born and all is well. Just shows what can go wrong and being online i have no hands on and just explain what to do.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, you must really know your stuff to explain it ,not being there. Congratulations to all concerned !


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Acalk94 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello, two kittens out and all appears well. We had a bit of trouble with kit number 2 but CC has really helped us through the whole process, can't thank her enough.
Mum is tired right now and kits appear to be feeding well


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They are beautiful kittens.


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

Congratulations and best wishes. I have been so surprised this evening to read the two birthing threads and realise just how much love is shown by complete strangers giving advice and time to help others with who would not otherwise feel able to handle this on their own. It really is humbling - thank you.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

PF at it's very best, it makes me proud to be part of it.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Delivery is not over yet, but will let the owner update from now on.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

You are the best cat angel out there CC xxx


----------



## Acalk94 (Jan 15, 2017)

A bit of a rest and kitten number 3 has arrived, delivery went very smoothly and mum cat is now very tired. Thank you again to everyone who has helped out tonight, I honestly don't think we would have got through it alone! CC has been an absolute godsend!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Kittens look a good size and mum although tired done very well.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Look at her proud happy face!

(it's probably just that she's shattered, but nevermind!)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased all went well and Mum and kittens all ok.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm off to bed. You have my number so if you need anything through the night, you can contact me.

Well done to mum and you. The kittens are beautiful.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

CC you are truly wonderful! 

Is it me or are there a lot of births ATM?????

Wonder if it's to do with the Spring Solstice on Tues. I am waiting for my hens to produce their first eggs of the year and they are normally spot on the 21st March. I do think nature is amazing.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I only came on here to be nosy after a while away 

Now doing 3 births on here and my breeder friends cat has just gone into labour.

It is all happening tonight.

Good luck with the hens


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Mum and kittens look gorgeous! Well done to Acalk94, Catcoonz and mum cat!


----------



## Azura (Dec 18, 2014)

The kittens are beautiful and a lovely mum cat too! Glad everything went ok and they are fine.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Is it me or are there a lot of births ATM?????
> .


Sad isn't it that the neutering asap message just isn't getting through.

Owning 2 adult entires isn't an accidental mating


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> I only came on here to be nosy after a while away
> 
> Now doing 3 births on here and my breeder friends cat has just gone into labour.
> 
> ...


Well thank god you did, Lovely to see you again xx


----------



## Acalk94 (Jan 15, 2017)

Kittens got through the first night okay, all seems well, thought another might arrive, however, I think three might be it. Mum cat is coping great, she is eating and drinking fine, dad cat is very anxious in the other room (think he knows something is up) but he will be keeping distance for a few weeks atleast before we even consider supervised visits. 

Thank you again to everyone and especially CC. We have already arranged rehoming with family members so just need to focus on keeping them happy and healthy until then.

As a first time cat owner, the whole situation from the mating to the birth has been iamazing but very overwhelming experience, but definitely not one I think I could deal with a second time! (the worry was so much)! It has been a lessen learnt about just how young cats can reach sexual maturity and how sudden their change in behaviour can come about. Dad is now castrated and mum will be getting spayed in a few months.

I will use this thread to post the occasional update over the next few weeks.
C


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Sad isn't it that the neutering asap message just isn't getting through.
> 
> Owning 2 adult entires isn't an accidental mating


A lot of people don't realise how young some cats become sexually mature, a lot of vets in the UK still insist on 6 months for neutering.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad mum and kittens are doing well.
I am sure you will have many questions over the next few weeks regarding kitten care, so do ask on the forum.

I hope mum and her kittens will be neutered, you are very lucky kitten # 2 arrived after a little trouble. I didn't want to worry you at the time, but must admit even i was concerned with that one being born. 

Assisting cat births is amazing and worrying at the same time. Birth went well, but it was close to a different story and a possible loss of a kitten.

Anyway, enjoy the kittens, they will grow quickly and please no more litters.

Member here will be able to answer any questions you have regarding spaying mum, and can educate you on early neutering of the kittens.

Look forward to photograph's as they grow.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> A lot of people don't realise how young some cats become sexually mature, a lot of vets in the UK still insist on 6 months for neutering.


The cats were over 12 months old in January, well past 6 months


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Acalk94 said:


> As a first time cat owner, the whole situation from the mating to the birth has been iamazing but very overwhelming experience, but definitely not one I think I could deal with a second time! (the worry was so much)! It has been a lessen learnt about just how young cats can reach sexual maturity and how sudden their change in behaviour can come about. Dad is now castrated and mum will be getting spayed in a few months.


People make mistakes and it is refreshing to hear when they have learned from them. Hopefully can advise others not to make the same ones.

So pleased all are doing well and look forward to photos and progress updates!!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Acalk94 said:


> mum will be getting spayed in a few months


She should be spayed as soon as your vet will, which hopefully will be a lot sooner than 'in a few months'. Continuing to call is bad for her - each call increases her risk of breast cancer and she is at risk of pyometra while unsprayed. She might also become a Houdini, and/or noisy, and/or spray urine. Since there was the male previously she probably wouldn't have shown these behaviours, but a frustrated female cat is often determined to get out and/or advertise herself.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How is mum and kittens?
Hopefully a nice quiet nest, a content mum and lovely plump kittens.


----------



## Acalk94 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi all,

Kittens are all growing very well, been weighing them everyday and they are gaining weight a good rate.

Mum is great with them. I can tell that dad cat is very eager to meet them, but still holding off on that for a while.

Kit #1- First born, is the black one. Middle weight on first weighing and now the heaviest, just slighty. Was quite surprised with colouring as it doesn't resemble mum or dad.

Kit #2 - Second born,Tabby/White (Stripy Tabby marking on body and Tabby marks on face). Is almost the spitting image of dad cat.

Kit #3 - Third born, smallest of the kittens. Has mums marble patterns in dad's colours and a white face with a small line on one side. Weighs the least but is still gaining weight at a good rate.

Will post some photos of the kittens, as well as a few photos of mum & dad for comparison.
C


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Both parents are tabbies and they each have the dominant Agouti gene. (Only one Agouti gene has to be present in a cat to produce a tabby.) Your black kitten has two non-agouti genes. (Two non-agouti genes must be present to produce a self coloured cat.) This means that, in this case, both parents carry a non-agouti gene and when they each pass their non-agouti gene to the same kitten, you get a self cat. From the pattern of the classic tabby kitten you also know that the mackerel and white tabby parent must carry the classic tabby pattern. (That gene is also recessive and requires a copy from each parent to express itself.)


----------



## Acalk94 (Jan 15, 2017)

UPDATE: Kittens are up over three weeks old now. The black kitten and white faced kitten are both boys, we have given them to provisional names of Asher and Tobi respectively, the other kitten is a girl and we are naming Cleo for the time being. (we felt as though calling them kitten 1, 2 and 3 was just getting a bit silly ha!)

They are developing at a very good pace, walking around and playing a lot, two of them have began purring a lot too. Mum cat is still very much obsessed with them, dad cat is allowed to see them (supervised) but he is a bit jumpy so he prefers to watch from a ledge usually.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful kittens, grown quickly.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

It looks like you've got a silver tabby and white, a tabby and white, and a black smoke there! Lovely kittens, have been watching this thread for an update. Glad to see they're doing well


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful little family!


----------



## Acalk94 (Jan 15, 2017)

Update: few months in and the kittens are doing great. Cleo and Tobi are inseparable to this day. The black kitten was named Beau by his new owner and he is very loved. We are regularly given updates on him


----------

